# Nemesis II - Nano



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

*Nemesis Pico - 1.5 gallon reef - With feeshy*

Years ago I built a nano for a contest. But due to a malfunction it crashed.  Very sad day. I am going over the parts of it right now looking it over. I need to replace the switch. I thought I had a spare but LOL I had apparently bought a wrong one.

I am considering what I want in it hwen I get it back and going, I was thinking sexies and mini/maxi and micro mini carpets. I was always very fond of those.

I won't have pics yet until I get my equipment cleaned and inspected. But first I need to try to find my old nemesis thread so I can see exactly what I did with that part.

I actually got it running and starting a cycle while I get the rest of the equipment set u p. I fished out a live rock from my 10 gallon. That tank is also not show right now because of a die off a few years ago. I have maintained it for the live rock. I checked it this evening and... fireworms. I am so happy to see those guys :3


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

OMG!!!! Welcomeback have not see you around in centuries...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks. I went through a massive depression then found the solution was to return to school. So then school took up my time. I am done school and I want to get my tank running once more.

Anyway.

Currently it's 1 gallon and is running under florescent tubes. This is the cycle period and no livestock, other than small microfauna, will be added. I have three bits of live rock in there, and threw the one I want in there into the 10 gallon tank to seed.

The sand is not live sand. It's quite dead and dry - well not dry now.

I need to get the replacement switch for the ATO, I was today, but I was sick.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh hey! my husband is my lucky charm it seems. I got the ATO to work again. I changed the base the relay plugs into.

Voila!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

After moving a lot of rubble from my 10 gallon into a tub of water, I found a peanut worm.



I have included it in my 1 gallon. I am so happy to find him and he's SO huge.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I like where this is going, glad you're getting back on track with your nano


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I wanted to ages ago, but with school and whatnot it would have been irresponsible of me to have tried because my husband would not have been able to manage it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I grabbed some zoa's a keneya tree, and some hermits.

I also got a helping of gravel to bring back "things" some of the things are planaria. I will get some flatworm exit later. There are at least some brittal stars.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zoa so far did poorly and I had a sudden bryopsis outbreak, which I have -hopefully - got under control. On another bummer side - I need to replace my extractor fan.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

fan replaced, algae (hairlike) under control. Rockflower installed. Snail Installed. Fresh live rock installed.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Two new zoa frags, which are amazingly happy.

Edit: Metallic GSP opening up. I may take the top off and put it on a differnet rock or glue it to the back of the tank, but WOW looks fantastic!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

sorry for the blurry pic....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome back, but you already "overgrow" this tank - get something bigger please 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I know.. I want something bigger but at the moment I can't afford it. I have some college debts to pay as well as a few other "set backs". currently though it has my feet damp for the time being as I get things for a larger tank over time. 

the biggest hurdle to a larger tank is the lights. I have something in mind, I just need to find the system that works the best, and whether or not I can make it - should make it, myself cheaper. 

I have been eyeballing nanobox lights and wondering if I can get the LED's only from somewhere and ow difficult it would be to build a fixture. 

I want my pico. I enjoy it being on my desk. I want a show tank. It's in the mental workshop, in any event. At least I am back <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

So we had snow storm the other day, freezing rain and a power outage. I need to get me a battery backup.

SO I snuck out at the start of the storm to the coral reef shop. they are far too conveniently close. I spent about an hour waffling over a couple frags. Anthelia and a single head of blue Candy cane was what I did come home with.

I really want macros, but the anthelia is giving me a sort of texture and motion that I find pleasing. I am going to keep it contained. The candy cane simply makes me chirr.

Being that I ride a bike, and it was still pretty darn cold outside, I'll just describe how I travel with corals.

I usually wear a backpack and inside that I have an insulated pizza bag that I put a large hot water bottle. You know the sort, ugly red rubber thing that was the old fashioned heating pad - Yeah, I use those still. I filled it with hot tap water and dropped it in the pizza bag. I then put a smaller insulated lunch box in the pizza bag, and rolled it up.

Once the purchase was made, I placed the corals into the lunch bag, then placed it in the pizza bag. Rolled it up and it stays nice and toasty. Providing I am not riding crazy distances, this works a charm.

What I want: (not all at once)

Wish List

*Nems:*
Mini maxi - pink, blue, or other colour
Rock flower - Pink, blue or other colour
Mini mini carpet - I love those.

*LPS:*
Candy cane - blue.
Dendros
Small frog, hammer or torch

*SPS:*
Montipora (but for the most part I wish to avoid SPS this time around)

*Softies:*
Pulsating Xenia
Clove Polyps / Anthelia
Pipe Organ
Zoas - pretty ones
Paly - pretty ones

*Animals:*
Contemplating: (as in a couple of these not necessarily ALL of them)
Nasarius Snails (a couple more)
Sexy shrimp
porcelain crab or even a Pompom (more research needed)
Pistol and goby (needs more research)
Harlequin serpent star (needs more research)

I intend to try to tidy the tank up. It has a lot of unsightly rubble.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

GSP on the rock is spreading to the rock.
Candy cane is a hungry beast
Purple Hornets have been added and are starting to open. 

Zoas doing well from from dips, some are even starting to spread. 
Hermits are hermiting.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Holy primus below, that GSP spreads fast!! I guess I better get my frag tank setup. 

I have been cycling rock and sand, but I don't think I am using rock and sand in this. But it has a fair amount of rubble I have been cycling so I may use the Canister filter to do the water movement operations in this tank. This rock and sand has not touched either of my tanks, so for the moment they are free of the bryopsis issue. It will have been cycling for two months hard cycle as well.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Okay time for a post.... Lots of pics.

SO the current setup is 3 months old. Things have been doing well, I have had a series of problems and general successes.

Problems:
Zoa Pox - A recent purchase, about 3 weeks ago had pox, and it has spread to my purple hornet colony - however Furan-2 treatment works beautifully well
Zoanthid Eating Spider.

If that is all my problems, so far so good.

I have lost a Kenya Tree and my first set of Purple hornets.

Livestock:
Zoanthids - several morphs
Candy Cane Coral
Anthelia
Green Star Polyps
tiny Ball Anemone
Rock Flower Anemone

Moblile:
Hermit Crabs - 3ish
Nass Snails - 3ish
Emerald Crab
Neon Goby

Algae:
Caulapra Brachypus

PICS:









Neon Goby









Emerald Crab









The new lid to protect from fish jumping.









The plague Bringer (AKA this had the pox and brought it in - fully recovered)









Blurry but most recent FTS









Creepy aft Zoanthid Eating spider.









Look how tiny it is. I checked every colony and that was the only one. I will be vigilant.

Also, so far so good. I have been pleased with the results, especially how that blinding white rock has gone green with algae.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It's so cute <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

colour tweeked.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have put a number of zoas into the 10 gallon to recover from whatever ailed them. they are doing well in there for the moment. I am gonna try to frag them off and see if I can get them established in the pico. My larger zoa/paly seem to be doing fair in the pico, however, it the green ones that have succumbed to a fungus. I am dipping the frag in Furan-2 for 4 nights. so far, it is looking better.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Nemesis II has sprung a leak and has been retired. Equipment and livestock is being transferred to the Harbinger - Well either Harbinger or Nemesis III Not sure what. Currently fighting a light fixture together with my LED stuff. 

New thread with photos pending.


----------

